# canadian bacon going bad



## jsdspif (Feb 16, 2013)

When I make mine and slice it I package it up , say 8 slices to a package and then vac seal it and freeze it . Some I just put in a ziploc in the ref. and eat that within a week . I found a vac sealed package in my ref. and I'm not sure how long it's been in there and if it started in the freezer and I got it out at some point or if I never froze it and it's just been in the ref. the whole time . I made it around Thanksgiving and it's still sealed and looks fine . I'm just wondering if anyone has ever had any that went bad and they knew it without any doubt it was bad ? It's not a big deal for me to toss it , but if there's nothing wrong with it I'd rather eat it . Thanks in advance.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2013)

In this situation there should be No Doubt if it is spoiled once the package is opened. If spoiled the meat will be Slimy, not just wet, and have a funky or Ammonia smell...JJ


----------



## jsdspif (Feb 19, 2013)

thought I'd update this with my tasting results . The first couple slices had no fat in them and tasted and smelled fine . I then had a slice that had a small spot of fat in it (maybe half the size of a dime) that smelled fine but the meat area ( i didn't eat the fat area at first ) didn't taste quite right , to the point I didn't want to continue eating it . I then tasted the little fatty area and it tasted pretty bad but didn't really smell bad . The remaining 5 slices all had that little spot of fat in them so I threw them out . that was about 24 hours ago and I'm not sick so I'm guessing it was safe to eat but the slices with any trace of fat in them didn't taste very good . Then again that stuff might have been in the refrigerator , not the freezer for about 4 to 6 months . I'm pretty confident if I eat some of the frozen within a few days of it thawing that it would taste fine , although I may not eat that little fatty area if it's present.


----------



## tillin (Apr 24, 2017)

Check the expiry date The expiry date and the sell-by date are different. You can always refer to any of these two dates to tell if bacon is bad.

Observe it carefully So, how to tell if bacon is bad just by looking at it? Observing bacon in a well-lit room will help you know if it has gone bad. Fresh bacon is bright pink in color with white or pale-yellow fat and is safe to eat.

Touch it Spoiled bacon feels slimy to the touch. Fresh bacon isn’t slimy—it is soft, fresh, and moist.

Smell it How to tell if bacon is bad by smelling it? Fresh bacon should smell meaty. If it smells sour, fishy, or has a strong, unpleasant rotting odor, it has spoiled.
Source: http://www.foods4betterhealth.com/how-to-tell-if-bacon-is-bad-33732


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 24, 2017)

That's why most canadian bacon recipes specify removal of all fatty areas of the loin. Fat will spoil sooner than meat. And it's quite possible you didn't leave the meat in the cure long enough, IDK, just another point to ponder


----------

